# Ja, aber Anwalt kostet ja auch Geld!!



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

Wenn man schon ein Anwalt dafür einsetzt wird man schon keine Probleme haben. Jedoch Anwalt kostet ja auch Geld und es ist immer Arbeit ein Widerspruch einzulegen, RegTp informieren und auch anwalt dazu.
Man will nicht mehr weiter mit solchen A****** zu tun haben.
Und deswegen denke ich mir ob ich es dann bezahle und die Sache damit beendet.

Was meint Ihr?
Hat schon jemand Mahnbescheid aus einer GB Gericht bekommen.
Eigentliche Frage;  Hat diese Firma keine Inkassoverbot???????
Was ist durch Rechtschutz. entstehen da auch Kosten?
Danke


----------



## technofreak (7 Juni 2004)

Geschädigter-> sehr sauer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand Mahnbescheid aus einer GB Gericht bekommen.



nach dem  bisherigen Kenntnisstand noch niemand...(auch nicht aus Deutschland) 

tf


----------



## Heiko (7 Juni 2004)

Ich halte es für absolut sinnvoll einen Anwalt einzuschalten.
Kaum ein "Normalbürger" wird in der Lage sein, das Verfahren selbst durchzuziehen und zu gewinnen.
Allerdings sollte man darauf achten, dass der Anwalt überhaupt weiß, worum es geht. Ein Anwalt, der mit dem Begriff "Dialer" oder "Internet" nichts anzufangen weiß, wäre fehl am Platz.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

Ja, da stimme ich Ihnen zu, dass ein Anwalt ,der Ahnung von solchen DIngen hat, eingesetzt wird.
Jedoch anwalt kosten- gerichts-antrag -klage.......
Dass werden sehr teuer, bestimmt teuer als die Rechnung.

Andere Geschädigte, die ein Inkasso noch hoffe nicht was anderes erlebt haben, informieren Sie uns bitte. 

Danke


----------



## Counselor (7 Juni 2004)

Geschädigter-> sehr sauer schrieb:
			
		

> Dass werden sehr teuer, bestimmt teuer als die Rechnung.


Gehen Sie zum Anwalt. Dort erhalten Sie eine Einschätzung des Prozessrisikos. Haben Sie eine Rechtsschutzversicherung?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juni 2004)

Geschädigter-> sehr sauer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand Mahnbescheid aus einer GB Gericht bekommen.
> Eigentliche Frage;
> Hat diese Firma keine Inkassoverbot???????


um welche  Firma geht es denn eigentlich? 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

Ja hab ich. aber sollch ein Problem hab ich noch nie erlebt.
Übernimmt die Rechtschutz alle Kosten für dieses Problem?


----------



## technofreak (7 Juni 2004)

Geschädigter-> sehr sauer schrieb:
			
		

> Übernimmt die Rechtschutz alle Kosten für dieses Problem?



Das sollte die Rechtsschutzversicherung beantworten können. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

Es geht um Firma   DIGITAL WEB MEDIA LTD., das vor kurzem sein Besitz als London bezeichnet hat, wobei es ja der poststempel aus Norderstadt ist.


----------



## Raimund (7 Juni 2004)

*Hanseatisches Brackwasser*

 
Hier

DigitalWebMediaLimited

nachlesen und selber entscheiden.

Die Firma gehört zum HAS-Gestrüpp.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Counselor (7 Juni 2004)

Geschädigter-> sehr sauer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hab ich. aber sollch ein Problem hab ich noch nie erlebt.
> Übernimmt die Rechtschutz alle Kosten für dieses Problem?


Bei mir hat sie schon mal außergerichtliche Verhandlungen mit einer Telefongesellschaft übernommen. Es kam zu einem Verzicht der Telefongesellschaft. Fragen Sie den Sachbearbeiter der Rechtsschutzversicherung, ob sowas in Ihrem Rechtsschutz dabei ist und wie die Bereitschaft zur Übernahme der Kosten ist.


----------



## Schillers Räuber (8 Juni 2004)

Es scheint mir sehr fraglich, ob HAS & Co ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten werden, nach allem, was bisher gelaufen ist.  Nesa Inkasso ist im Grunde ein anderer Briefkopf für HAS oder D.W.M.Ltd. UK. . Bei dem ganzen Unternehmen ist viel Blendwerk dabei. Sitz in London und mit 0180 Nummer zu erreichen. Das soll jeder selbst beurteilen. Sie werden solange Mahnungen und Inkassoforderungen verschicken, wie ahnungslose bezahlen. Auf den Anwaltskosten wird man sitzen bleiben, auch im Falle eines Erfolges.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

@ Schillers Räuber schrieb:



```
Auf den Anwaltskosten wird man sitzen bleiben, auch im Falle eines Erfolges.
```

Das ist natürlich abhängig von der Ausgestaltung einer evtl. Rechtsschutzversicherung. Eine Rechtschutzversicherung ohne Eigenbeteiligungsvereinbarung trägt die Kosten lt. BRAGO bzw. künftig gem. Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgesetz. 

Bei Streitereien mit HAS oder D.W.M.Ltd. UK. kann man sich aber auch mit Hilfe der hier im Forum vorgestellten Musterbriefe erfolgreich wehren.
Ich glaube nicht, dass es z. B. die HAS wirklich auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen würde.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juni 2004)

Geschädigter-> sehr sauer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, da stimme ich Ihnen zu, dass ein Anwalt ,der Ahnung von solchen DIngen hat, eingesetzt wird.
> Jedoch anwalt kosten- gerichts-antrag -klage.......
> Dass werden sehr teuer, bestimmt teuer als die Rechnung.



Nicht so automatisch.

Der Sieger bekommt rechtlich sein Geld wieder - ist dies nicht eintreibbar, haftet er natürlich weiter bzw. direkt.

Aber die Kosten sind ja ncht exorbitant - die allermeisten Fälle rufen für jeden Anwalt in der 1. Instanz Kosten von 20/10 aus einem Wert <300 € hervor, was brutto gem. BRAGO € 66,70 und für das Gericht weitere € 75,00 ausmacht.

Das Prozesskostenrisiko liegt also üblicherweise höchstens im Bereich um € 200,00. Die der Gegner voll trägt, wenn man gewinnt.

Die Einzelprognose ist natürlich von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich - natürlich kann sich eine Konstellation ergeben, wo das Risiko höher als die Hauptforderung bewertet werden muss - dann entscheidet "das Prinzip" des Nutzers ...


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

Wie viel Geld muss schon aus der Tasche raus? Wenn man gewonnen hat, übernimmt die gegenpartei alle Kosten???


----------



## OskarMaria (10 Juni 2004)

Gast123 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel Geld muss schon aus der Tasche raus? Wenn man gewonnen hat, übernimmt die gegenpartei alle Kosten???



Das kann man wie Radio Eriwan beantworten:

Im Prinzip ja - aber wenn vom Gegner nix zu holen ist, dann bleibt man auf den Kosten sitzen. Und dieses Risiko ist hoch, da die Firma ja nirgendwo richtig zuhause ist.

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung sowieso nicht.  In diesem Forum wurde das schon hundert Mal debattiert. Die Sache ist die Aufregung nicht wert. Bei Gericht werden die Jungs nicht durchkommen, sie werden es nicht mal versuchen.

Also der Forderung höchstens *einmal* schriftlich per Einschreiben widersprechen. Das genügt. Alle anderen Briefe lkommen unbeantwortet in die Ablage.

Und sollte wider erwarten, irgendwann ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid auftauchen. Dem muss unbedingt auch widersprochen werden.

OM


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Juni 2004)

Kommt die Klage aus dem Ausland, dann an § 110 ZPO.

Greift nicht in der EU, aber sonst oft ganz gut.


----------

